
Russia Takes Aim at Asteroids - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703580904574638230276797924.html#mod=djemEditorialPage
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This search: <http://searchyc.com/russia+asteroid>

yields these hits:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1024186> <\- This one has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1024245>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1023123>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1023191>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1023578>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1025693>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1026179>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1023803>

